# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  plusvalenza società semplice

## katinka

:Smile:  Ciao a tutti!
Volevo porvi un quesito : I soci di una società semplice, nella fattispecie agricola, cedono la loro quota ad un terzo. La domanda è se essi devono pagare l'Irpef sull'eventuale plusvalenza o capitail gain realizzata tra il costo di acquisto della quota ed il valore della vendita.
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per la risposta, spero tempestiva  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti!
> Volevo porvi un quesito : I soci di una società semplice, nella fattispecie agricola, cedono la loro quota ad un terzo. La domanda è se essi devono pagare l'Irpef sull'eventuale plusvalenza o capitail gain realizzata tra il costo di acquisto della quota ed il valore della vendita.
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo per la risposta, spero tempestiva

  Sembrerebbe di sì; leggi l'articolo 67 Tuir e vedi se concordi.

----------


## katinka

> Sembrerebbe di sì; leggi l'articolo 67 Tuir e vedi se concordi.

  Grazie Danilo...Ho letto l'articolo 67 tuir...concordo con te.

----------

